# Was taugen Billigecholote?



## punkarpfen (29. August 2006)

Bei ebay gibt es zur Zeit reichlich Billigecholote im Angebot. Meist sehen die aus wie ein Gameboy. Hat jemand so ein Teil getestet? Ist die Tiefenangabe halbwegs zuverlässig?


----------



## HD4ever (29. August 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Billigecholote?*

welche meinst du genau ?
kommt immer sehr auf den beabsichtigen Einsatz drauf an #6
Im Süßwasser bis max 20m Wassertiefe reicht bestimmt auch nen billiges um die Kanten und Untiefen zu erkennen ...


----------



## darksnake (29. August 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Billigecholote?*

beb Kumpel von mir hat sich so einen gelben ''gameboy'' gekauft absolute schei.. unzuverlässig der grund wird nicht angezeigt einfach gar nichts totaler mist jede plase ist nen fisch die Tiefenmessung schwankt gegenüber einem Lowrance ca. 1-11 meter je nach dem in welcher tiefe man fischt bei 5 meter tiefe weicht die messung bis ca. 1 meter ab und bei 10-10 meter tiefe bis zu 11 meter warum weiß keiner... 

lieber eagle oder lowrance da bekommste mittlerweile für 40€ mehr was richtig gutes...


----------



## platfisch7000 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Billigecholote?*

Hallo!

*NIX*oder auch *NICHTS*


Ist meine Meinung
Habe auch schon viel zu oft am verkehrten Ende gesparrt!


----------



## HD4ever (29. August 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Billigecholote?*

diese Funkdinger fürs Handgelenk ????
die taugen glaub ich auch nicht die Bohne ....


----------



## Heiko112 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Billigecholote?*

1) Es gibt immer nur Ware nach Geld.

2) Wer billig kauft kauft zweimal.

Die Dinger sind nur als Echolot zu gebrauchen nicht als Fischfinder. Also nur um die Tiefe anzuzeigen.


----------



## punkarpfen (29. August 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Billigecholote?*

Ich brauche das Dind auch nur für einen 30 Hektar Baggersee. Eine halbwegs genaue Tiefenanzeige würde reichen.


----------



## basswalt (29. August 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Billigecholote?*

für etwas mehr gibt es auch schon einfache geräte die funktionieren. oder auch ein gebrauchtes käme für mich eher in frage. mit meinem portablen garmin 100 bin ich bestens zufrieden. die gibt es gebraucht recht günstig.


----------



## Heiko112 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Billigecholote?*

Moin 

Nimm lieber ein eagle. Der Kram der zurzeit in Ebay steht ist nur Spielzeug. 

Dann lieber nen 50er mehr investieren und dann wenigstens ein teil was zuverlässig ist.


----------



## schaller (29. August 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Billigecholote?*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Nimm lieber ein eagle. Der Kram der zurzeit in Ebay steht ist nur Spielzeug.
> 
> Dann lieber nen 50er mehr investieren und dann wenigstens ein teil was zuverlässig ist.


habe mir auch den gelben bei ebay ersteigert.die tiefe zeigt er genau an aber den rest kannst vergessen.


----------



## Heiko112 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Billigecholote?*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> 1) Es gibt immer nur Ware nach Geld.
> 
> 2) Wer billig kauft kauft zweimal.




Wobei wir dann wieder bei den beiden Punkten wären.

FÜr Karpfenangler oder Angler die "nur" mit nem Ruderboor unterwegs sing, mag das reichen. Aber jemand der wirklich mit dem Boot unterwegs ist um den Raubfischen nachzustellen der sollte dann doch lieber ein anderes Gerät nehmen.


----------



## schaller (29. August 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Billigecholote?*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Wobei wir dann wieder bei den beiden Punkten wären.
> 
> FÜr Karpfenangler oder Angler die "nur" mit nem Ruderboor unterwegs sing, mag das reichen. Aber jemand der wirklich mit dem Boot unterwegs ist um den Raubfischen nachzustellen der sollte dann doch lieber ein anderes Gerät nehmen.


recht hast du.


----------



## platfisch7000 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Billigecholote?*

Wenn Du kein Fisch und Fang Leser bist,dann werde einer!
Da gibt es ein eagel cuda für 49 Euro zuzahlung!

Das funktioniert ist günstiger als beim Händler,und mit nem Abo haste die Zeitschrift oben drauf!

Platt000


----------



## punkarpfen (29. August 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Billigecholote?*

Ich bin schon wegen dem GPS Fisch und Fang Leser. 
Ich brauche das Ding nur, um mit einem Badeboot die Plateaus und Kanten zum Karpfenangeln zu finden. Mein alter Herr hat ein portables Lowrance Echolot. Ich dachte die "Gameboys" sind etwas einfacher zu handhaben. Aber ich denke ich werde doch lieber die Finger von den Spielsachen lassen.


----------



## platfisch7000 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Billigecholote?*

He he  lol !
Bin auch wegen den I Finder Go Abonent!


----------



## tuscha108 (1. September 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Billigecholote?*

hmm das geht dann ja nur wenn Leser neue Leser werben oder?|kopfkrat  soweit ich das versteh


----------



## platfisch7000 (1. September 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Billigecholote?*

Moin!
Also der Leser muß kein Abonent sein,falls Du das meinst!
Es gibt ja auch Leute die ,die Zeitschrift immer jeden Monat im Laden kaufen und das sind ja auch Leser!

Also bei mir hat mein Schwiegervater mich geworben!

Das wissen die in der Redaktion doch auch,das es so gemacht wird!
Die wollen ein Abo verkaufen sonst würden sie ja nicht solche Prämien rausgeben,oder es anders unterbinden!

G. Plattfisch


----------

